# Seeking help with future pain mgt coding



## coding303 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am looking for a good resource for pain management coding.  I have been coding for IM and Family Practice.  I am not sure what the best resources would be for me to really get myself ready for Pain Management.  Can anyone give me some ideas or advice?  I'm a little lost.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 24, 2010)

Three resources I use without actually having to take time off work to go to conferences

www.audioeducator.com

Type in Pain management into the search and you will see the presenters

ASIPP website

Last year they had preparing for 2010 seminar which was good. They will also have one of these on audioeducator for 2011. Might not be as many code changes for 2011 but still I will listen to it.

And AAPC also provides webinars for Pain Management.

I have found in a hours time you can pick up a lot of valauble knowledge and the prints out from the webinar helps to look back on.


----------



## Kimberly Smith (Sep 25, 2010)

*BMSC test prep booklet*

The Board of Medical Specialty Coding (DecisionHealth) has a test prep booklet for pain management for I think $69. I used it to prepare for the ACS-PM credential they offer. It's small but it covers things pretty well.


----------



## CatLaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*pain management coding*

I coded for pain management for about 6 years.  We work off a superbill which lists all codes.  The docs will check off the codes and we just verify that it is correct verusus the documentation.  If you ever need any assistance, I would me more than happy to assist.  You can e-mail me at catherineo@springfieldanesthesia.com.  I do have a lot of knowledge in it as well as having other contacts.  Please let me know if I can help!


----------

